# Wine Rack and Wine Cabinet Plans



## diades (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi,

I have bnever posted on these forums but I was reading the article here:

routerworkshop.net/3125/anyone-have-experience-constructing-a-wine-cellar/

and did a search of my archives. I cannot see a place to attack files via that link so I have posted here instead.

There a a few plans of wine-racks from the simple and crude to cabinets.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the plans Keith. I particularly liked one and saved it for a future day. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Keith, that's a timely post for me. I've been mulling over design ideas for a wine rack, some good food for thought there.


----------



## diades (Mar 11, 2010)

No worries, I have 3 dvd's worth of plans etc., that I bought for pennies. If anyone is stuck, shout me, I may have at least a pretty picture that could lead to a solution.

Sorry about the spelling (lack of) in my last post, my fingers do not always do as they are told when it comes to keyboards.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick is talking about a design for a wine cellar... a large storage area. There are many nice designs for regular storage; this one appeals to me.


----------

